# XM radio in Ford truck



## jakeb74 (Sep 19, 2007)

I am getting a new ford truck. It will come with sirius satillite radio. is it possible to use this antenna to convert to xm or is it possible to remove the sirius radio and install an xm still using the ford antenna installed from the factory???
or should i not get the sirius radio and just have an xm installed?


----------

